# One born every minute...s*d off!



## lexiecat (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi girls

Rant alert...!!

I notice there is a new series of this starting tonight... I actively avoid it.. as if we need our noses shoved in it anymore!

arrgggh. Please tell me it's not just me?! I couldn't cope watching it 

x


----------



## Praying for a miracle (Sep 11, 2012)

Your not alone in this, my husband frantically scrambles to find the tv remote to turn the tv over
When the advert comes on, it is on all of the time as well.! 

Im pleased that there is somebody else the same as I think is it just me?


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm the same. Hate it. Xxx


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

i agree girls - why does TV flaunt it at those of us without kids ! It's bad enough with colleagues and work, and I work in health visiting, so do baby clinics every week, so it tears at my heart each time - especially when i get mothers moaning about being tired etc - grrr!
Deb


----------



## yola (Aug 18, 2010)

I completely agree .... The other one I see advertised is 16 and pregnant ahhhhhhhhh ..  Why don't they ever do program's on Ivf and infertility ..  So people had more knowledge what we go through etc emotionally and physically .. It might stop people saying ridiculous
Comments if they'd were more informed .

Yola


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies - just jumped on to say i agree to all of the above    It's bad enough that we're subjected to it daily in the outside world without it polluting our ears in our own homes too  

Essie x


----------



## misskitten (Oct 31, 2010)

lexicat thank you for posting this thread I felt that irrational rage seeing the trailer on tv last night! Way too many programmes focussing on babies and children. The bit that made me really annoyed was when the nurse said there was a baby boom because of '50 shades of grey' grrrr!


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Funny (or not!), I was going to start a post today about exactly the same thing!

You're definitely not alone! I must've seen that advert at _least _ 3 times in the space of an hour last night (anyone else watching Gok?? I'm sure it was shown in every ad break!). I was sat there thinking  how many more times do they have to shove this in my face! Ok I get it...people have babies...but just not all of us!! There should be a program entitled 'One _NOT _ born every minute'. I agree there should be more programmes on IVF and infertility to give a broader more balanced picture and let people know about the 'real' world. I thought I'd heard a rumour a while ago that the producers of One Born Every Minute were going to do a programme from an IVF perspective but have never seen it advertised so guess it never happened - of course, they only want to protray 'happy' pregnancy/birth stories so the idea probably got scrapped!

xx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Misskitten, yes, that comment made me mad too - like pregnancy miraculously happens just because you've read a raunchy book!! I think not!  The other comment that annoyed me was about "they're just popping out, I wish they all just popped out as easily as that"....yes, don't we all!  In fact, it'd be nice if we could just get pregnant in the first place


----------



## misskitten (Oct 31, 2010)

Nosilab your posts have made me laugh, very well put! Feels good to know others feel the same


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I absolutely cannot stand it.    I enjoyed it during the very early days of having IVF treatment but stopped watching it after my third cycle. In fact the last episode I watched was a few days before my miscarriage and I haven't been able to bring myself to watch it since then.

To be honest, anything about pregnancy and babies upsets me at the minute. I was in Tesco today and saw a card on the shelf with the greeting "WOW! You're pregnant!" on the front and it made me want to poke my eyes out.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

I've never really watched it, but got quite into the last series when we were expecting. However, since the twins were still born, I just can't bring myself to watch it. It annoys me how all stories have a happy ending, when in reality, many don't.

Sorry. Rant over. Grrrrrrr.

Xx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

It's good we can all have a rant on here ladies, get it all out.  What would we do without FF!

Misskitten, glad my posts made you laugh    Sometimes we all just need a good ol' rant eh...although I think I probably get a bit too carried away sometimes lol


----------



## mb2512cat (Sep 12, 2011)

I used to watch when i still felt i had hope. When I felt that one day that would be us, but now i don't normally bother unless I feel like punishing myself and reminding myself how I feel taht they are 'normal' and i am not. Yes, and also sometimes I watch that Pg at 16 program, but again with all these programmes I really don't think they ever show endings that aren't good ones. I guess they reckon people don't want to watch that and i guess they'd be correct.


----------



## lexiecat (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi girls

Most definetly not just me then!

I agree with every single post. How fabulous would it be if they did do some sort of fly on the wall about IVF treatment/infertility in general? As a couple of you have said, let the OBEM lovers see it from a different perspective...it may help them to understand the absolute hell we are going through. I even have friends who know what we are going through who gush about it and ask if we watch it..er...duh! yes it fills me with such joy of course I watch it! 

please let 2013 be lucky for each and every one of you

xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

This programme drives me mad. 

Swap it for a documentary following infertile people on their quest to have a family. 

There's never anything on tv about ivf etc.. makes me angry xx


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi girls

I totally agree with you all.  Not only do we have to endure pregnancy on a daily basis from friends, colleagues, celebs, even Royalty! but to have to see even the adverts for OBEM and 16 and Pregnant drives me mad!  And the only IVF related programme I have ever seen was about an older women getting pregnant and they followed a woman in India who, naturally, got pregnant on her first try.  Totally unrealistic.

They need to do a programme about real women going through IVF and treatment.... show the heartache we face every month leading up to treatment when we hope hope hope and then AF turns up, show how we develop an amazing sixth sense that our friends are going to make announcements and then avoid them for as long as possible until we have to see them and put on brave faces when inside something dies a little bit more, about the absolute lengths we will all go to (physically and mentally) to get what everyone else seems to do so easily, and of the agony when it doesn't happen or for those who get their dreams taken away so cruely.  But I guess in a world that is more interested in the size of Kim Kardashian's backside (and of course she is preggers!) than any other news what can we expect?!    At least we all have each other on here..... seriously think I would have gone crazy in the last year or so without it.

Wishing you all lots of luck that 2013 is going to be a lucky year for us all.   

xxx

PS.  Another bug bear for me is the 'Baby on Board' badges that women wear on the train.  If I see one more on my journey to/from work I cannot be held responsible for my actions!


----------



## lexiecat (Jun 13, 2011)

carrots 12...

baby on board badges...are you actually serious?!? 

ones on cars offend me... actually wearing one? that's so weird! (and annoying if the last thing you want is someone elses preganancy shoved in your face!)

I hate sounding bitter   but it's just so flippin hard
x


----------



## Mrs Rock (Jun 30, 2009)

Ladies just thought I'd mention in response to some of the posts that there's a documentary series that was shown recently on BBC NI called "The Babymakers", all about couples having IVF treatment, hopefully they will show it again soon.  I thought it was ok, dealt with the sunject fairly well (for a change).


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh and those "Baby inside" t-shirts too! Someone in the office next to ours was actually wearing one for WORK when she was pregnant... yuck.

I love this thread... we can all be bitter cows together.  It's quite refreshing actually, hahaha.

Has anyone watched Baby Makers on the BBC? It's finished now but I think it's still on iPlayer if anyone fancies it. It's about couples and single people going through IVF treatment and not all of them have happy endings, in fact a lot of them don't. There's another one on Monday, BBC4, 9pm which shows what goes on in an IVF clinic. It's called Baby Makers: The Fertility Clinic.


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Ha, great minds Mrs Rock!


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

Here here, and as for the advert forthenewseries of pram face!!!! Why is there not a spitting mad emoticon!!!! The tag line is, and I quote.. "So wham you get your exams, you get drunk, you get lucky, and you get a baby" F the F off, this sends me crackers... What about so you get your exams you get drunk you get lucky you spend the next ten years dating arseholes, you finally find the man of your dreams, get engaged, get married, then start trying for a baby and eventually end up spending the next few years desperately getting prodded and poked by doctors and waiting on endless nhs waiting lists for investigations and ivf...... And maybe you get a baby.... If you're lucky.....

Grrrr and as for sodding call the midwife!


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

M2m your cats are gorgeous! what bread are they? I'm dying for a pet, and having been lobbying heavily for a Burmese as we had one when I was a child that was the most affectionate cat I have ever met.

Sorry ...totally off topic I know!


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Duckybun - f the f off   love it x


----------



## katehe (Mar 27, 2011)

Totally agree with you all!
Note to self: if by some sheet miracle I get pregnant, I solemnly swear not to shove it anyone's faces !!


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

love all of these comments. it actually feels gud to be part of somethng rather than isolated and crazy in this weird world of infertility! thanks for making me smile x


----------



## pigsy (Jan 5, 2012)

So funny. I was agreeing with all these comments and then an advert came on for it. In the early stages of trying I watched it but last series it was killing me emotionally and I have no intention of going there again! By the way the northern Ireland programme was good. Balanced but sensitively done. My sister watched it and said, gosh it was depressing, and I was like, well that is my life!! Amazing how people don't understand! Will have a look at the other programme. X


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Nodding and agreeing with you all, now frantically searching for Babymakers on Iplayer xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

I might email one born every minute & ask if they'll consider doing a one born every minute 'ivf special' get a few women who have been through the mill of treatment. Now that I'd not miss! x


----------



## pigsy (Jan 5, 2012)

Ivfmamma and all being well they could feature us, as hopefully miracles do exist


----------



## pigsy (Jan 5, 2012)

Judi. It was on late November, early December. 4 episodes, but get the hankies ready. I cried each week but I was cycling at that time. My first consultation doctor, who moved to Belfast is featured so I was watching it thinking, I know you! But there isn't a lot of happy endings but the stats are lower there.  I get knocked out so it was nice to see what happens behind scenes.


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Couldn't get it! Boooooo don't know why maybe not recent enough.  I think a One 'not' BEM would be an idea as Nosilad suggests, fab idea and watch they don't pinch the title!!!!! Xxx


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh and re 'baby on board' signs, anyone on Pinterest seen 'no baby on board, feel free to drive into me' sign!! WhY would someone wear a badge? Don't get that?! Xxx


----------



## pigsy (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Judi. Google the baby makers and both the NI and BBC 4 one comes up. But yea. I commute and I I hate those ruddy badge


----------



## AprilShelly (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey there! This has been the of the most entertaining discussions of all times! 
Duckybun love the f the f off and nosilab you had me in stitches!

Good to have some humour in the midst of the lottery that is ivf.

Best wishes to all for 2013!!

AprilSHelly xx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

i think there is a doc on monday bbc4 about a sim thng. will record and try to watch it. love this thread, thanku ladies x


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

duckybun said:


> M2m your cats are gorgeous! what bread are they? I'm dying for a pet, and having been lobbying heavily for a Burmese as we had one when I was a child that was the most affectionate cat I have ever met.


They are pedigree Siberian Forest Cats and the most affectionate, funny, playful animals I've ever had the pleasure of knowing.


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

I am so glad someone has done this topic, I am the same I cannot watch it really angers me. I tried to watch it once and it's was about a 16yr old who was moaning she as missin going out that night cos she was having a baby,   that really got me annoyed ahhhhh. If only these girls knew what we all went through, instead of opening there legs one night and ta dah!! I totally agree there should be a infertility one, as my family thing they understand but they really don't, my sister in law even said she would carry one for me, Ermm I am already being reminded that she can have a child as she has one don't wanna be reminded again that she can have mind, so thanx but no thanx.  Shall be watching Monday night though, so thank you as wouldn't have known it was on.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you. I have just set to record it. All I need to do now is keep it secret from my husband........  

X


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Daisy - sit hubby down in front of tv with some popcorn, tell him you have rented a good film   x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

I think there must be something wrong with me - I quite like watching it! A nice little insight to the horrors of giving birth!

I'd also wear a baby on board badge when travelling on the tube - anything for a seat - no shame!


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

Ivfmomma- what a good idea! I shall try that! Lol! I'm sure he will live it. I can hear his response now 'why do you want to watch a programme about ivf? You know what happens, we've done it six times. It will only upset you........' I can guerentee that is what he will say! Lol. 

I'm also finding that recording programmes is the way forward at the mo, then I can fast forward the adverts so don't have to see it advertised.


Xxx


----------



## Judi86 (Dec 6, 2012)

Yes Ellie!!!

Just found it and it says 'episode 1' which means there's more! Wohoo thanks I would never have found that I don't look at bbc4 lol xxx


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Dingle - you are probably right re the "Baby on Board" badges.  I am sure if we do ever get lucky that I'll be wearing a badge before the pee stick even dries and will stick it in people's faces (the badge, not the pee stick) to get a seat.  And if they ignore the badge I'll turn to tapping on some poor unsuspecting persons shoulder and will guilt trip them into moving.  Yep, no shame here either!

Ellie - Will be going home to set the planner for that programme on Monday - thanks for mentioning it as would definitely not have found it myself.

xxx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm one who just can't resist watching even though it tears me up inside!  I feel like with OBEM, I can watch it and not let it affect me for too long because I don't actually know the people and I haven't had to see every step of the pregnancy and scan pics on ********!  

Also I think it's because I have more of a bump envy than a baby envy.  Announcements throughout pregnancy absolutely kill me and leave me in tears for hours, once the baby is born, I breathe a huge sigh of relief!


As for the baby on board badges, each to their own but there was a time when these didn't exist and pregnant women got on just fine on public transport, I think there is no need for them.  BUT....I haven't been pregnant before so don't know whether I would desperately need a seat enough to wear a badge announcing this fact.  One thing is for certain though, I would never rub it in, flash it in people's faces or anything like that, the person who is watching this could be dying inside due to this horrible infertility journey!  



Hope 2013 is a better year for everyone on here and next year we can watch OBEM with feelings of joy that we know exactly what they are feeling for real!


----------



## Carrots12 (Oct 26, 2011)

Daisy Chain - I was only kidding about the badge, I would never wear one if I was lucky enough to need one.  Every time I see a woman with one it's like the badge is mocking me "look what you can't have you useless article".  I also have bump envy rather than baby envy so can't face friends when they are preggers but will be the first to visit when bubba has arrives so am glad I'm not the only one.  And don't get me started on ********...... lol

Let's hope we all get our dreams this year.

xxx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Carrots - sorry if my post sounded like I was having a go, I didn't mean it to sound like that!    I just hate the things and don't see the point and don't think they are necessary when women managed years and years without them!  Hate things like that.

I'm like you too, first to visit newborns, want cuddles all the time, never pass them around, always my turn to feed them haha!  But bumps


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks for info on The Babymakers programme on Monday, would not have thought to look for it. It's now set to record in my planner. Although today the thought of watching the programme gives me mixed feelings as last night my DH told me he didn't want to do any more tx, he wants it all to come to an end now  I'll prob still watch the prog out of interest though, will also search iPlayer for the other series.

I also hate those Baby on Board car signs! Talk about rub it in my face! Do people _really_ need to advertise the fact they're lucky enough to have a baby?! And like the Pinterest sign it does kinda imply that if I don't have a 'baby on board' you're welcome to crash into me, as I'm obviously a less worthy, less valuable citizen! 

M2M, you're cats are gorgeous


----------



## pigsy (Jan 5, 2012)

on the badge - do you know when my third time didn't work, i cried with bloke that all i want is a badge!  Yep, i commute every day and they are rubbed in my face.  And now, i am like, gosh i never thought of it from the other side, even though i am on that side, so now not sure if i want that badge at all.  (well i want a reason to ask for it!)


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hi daisy-maisy
my hubby will say he same about watching it... it'll only upset you so turn it off!!!! 
i still watch onem and huff and puff when there's 16 year olds on there that say it was an accident... xxx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

I haven't seen these badges?? I think the tops are bad enough... 

A woman in town today must of had 3 kids tailing behind her already - wearing a ''hands off the bump'' top, yep sure ill keep my hands off your bump .... but not from round your neck !!!! 

LOL 

I'm going to order a top I've seen when I'm pregnant though! 

''IVF miracle on board'' 

its ace! At least people will know my bump took some making xx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hey ivfmamma sorry to hear you've had such a sh*t journey, 
have to say i like the sound of the t shirt though.... i hope you get to buy one real soon .xxxx


----------



## EssieJean (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi, I've  not seen either of these badges but i like the sound of the IVF Miracle on Board - also like the sound of hands round neck too LOL  
Hands of my bump sounds so aggressive!!

Essie x


----------



## NicL (Nov 11, 2011)

i know this thread is a little old but have been having a good old chuckle reading it ladies so thank you! 

I am a OBEM hater too... so yes it can well and truly s*d off, along with badges and idiotic t-shirts. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!! 

Though one day i am hoping that i will be able to update my ******** status with 'IVF miracle born' (it will of course be my one and only update of anything pregnancy related - i shall not post copious scan and bump pictures and excessive update of size of baby in comparision to an item of fruit or veg).

Nic x


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Seems there are quite a few of us OBEM/car sign/badge haters out there, I agree they can definitely all well and truly s*d off!   xx


----------



## Moonshadow_73 (Feb 17, 2012)

Just jumping in to say I hate those badges too. I'm a good driver regardless of whether you have a baby on board and will not change my driving habits just because you feel the need to advertise the fact you have children (though I do tend to glare at drivers who have those badges...). I might create my own badge - 'angry infertile woman on board', it might get a few people out of my way in rush hour traffic.

I can kind of accept the badges a bit more, I have to admit there have been times when I've been on the metro and not known whether a lady was pregnant or just overweight so would have felt awkward offering my seat. It's still a kick the guts every time though...

Feeling particularly bitter as I had to go and buy a first birthday card/present today  

Jen


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Just thought this satirical article might make you ladies chuckle. 

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/baby-on-board-stickers-dissuade-drivers-from-deliberately-crashing-into-car-ahead-2012122854513


----------



## Toffeecat (Apr 30, 2008)

All, 

Sorry I'm crashing onto your thread but I just came across this and really had to laugh! You girls have got it spot on regarding OBEM and the badges  I commute into London everyday and DH has suggested I wear a badge but my goodness I cannot think of anything worse! Not only would I feel like a complete idiot but its also as you say, rubbing other people's noses in it! 

As for the baby on board car signs - they're truly bad, I've never had one in my cars and never will. The worst though are the "little princess on board" or "mummy's taxi" etc. AWFUL. Anyone agree?

All the best to you in your journeys, its not easy I know as well as you all but there is a light at the end of everyones's tunnels and here's hoping 2013 is YOUR year.    xx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

m2m love the atricle. really made me laugh xxx


----------



## lots 1 (May 8, 2008)

Have to aggree with you lovely ladies.Although I am now pregnant people are now asking if I have watched 1 born every min.NO I have not it still makes me feel very uncomfortable.I wish there were more programmes on how infertility invades every part of 'normal'life from adverts to peoples attitudes.I wish people could understand how it makes us feel.

On a lighter note yep totally aggree with those 'baby on board' signs.Wil certainly not be getting one of those.

Wishing all you ladies all the luck in the world in fulfilling your dreams to become mummies.

Love and Luck to you all.

Laura.xx


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm yet to see one of these badges.... 

I do hate baby on board car signs though! Xx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

i maybe a bit thick but i thought the signs were originally to alert fire crews in the event of a crash. maybe im too gulliable lol x


----------



## rory2011 (May 31, 2011)

Elli i heard that was the reason after a baby had been left in the car after an accident and it wasn't known till too late. The badges on the tube I really don't like...luckily I don't live in London as couldn't bear seeing every day!


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

Most of the time when I see those signs there's nothing but an empty car seat in the back of the car anyway, so you could argue that it would waste paramedics' time looking for a baby who wasn't even on board at the time of the crash. I'm pretty sure they aren't removed every time the child is removed. Plus any decent paramedic would check the car thoroughly anyway... it's a bit offensive (IMHO) to assume a paramedic wouldn't check the back of a car in a crash for the presence of babies/children... and the child car seats in the back would give them a hint too.


----------



## Moonshadow_73 (Feb 17, 2012)

Fair enough if the car badges have a purpose, but I doubt most parents buy them for that reason. And yes, the 'Princess on board' etc ones are even worse!


----------



## CC_Lee (Nov 8, 2012)

Love this discussion! Jen - I love your idea for the angry infertile woman on board badge!!!

Thought the fertility clinic prog was good, thought it didn't show enough re the process up to ET though and also they should have had one story of BFP but no happy ending - happens to so many of us but no hint at it on the show. 

Take care ladies and keep the faith we'll get our "Ivf miracle" tshirts soon! Xxx


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha..I love this thread! I cant imagine why anyone would watch to watch anything about childbirth anyway! I avoid the 16 and pregnant tv shows too, just get me too annoyed. And jeremy kyle show winds me up.

x


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

I agree! I don't watch any of those programmes! Xx


----------



## duckybun (Feb 14, 2012)

CC lee, which fertility clinic show are you talkin about? I've just watched the baby makers one that was in Liverpool but if there's more out there I'd love to know. I need to get dh strapped to the sofa to watch as much as possible so he'll start taking it all a bit more seriously, I wish they'd include more about improving sperm quality by not drinking or smoking.... Not that h does a huge amount of either, but one or two is enough in my mind to show a certain lack of understanding as to how important I feel everything is

Anyway rant over... On to the next  

Before I found out we had fertility issues I used to watch obem when I was training at the gym! I used to run for a hour and watched it to remind myself that child birth was way worse than the lactic acid build up in my calves, and some of the idiots you see on that program could give birth then I could run an extra km! Now it just p***es me off too much to think that it's so easy for them to get of in the first place... IF is much more painful in my eyes. If only gas and air could get us through!

X
Ducky


----------



## Finky1983 (May 13, 2012)

Oh my god, finally saw a baby on board badge and it actually made me laugh a lot inside as thought of all of us going mad about them haha. I wanted to go up to her and point at it and say do you know there are so many women that hate you for wearing this and rip it off and say think about all those women that are struggling to have their baby and you are flaunting it you cow hahaha


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

love it! Xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

call me weird but i love watching it, im actually settling down to watc a new eppisode right now. 

i love seeing all the new babies born and although sometimes it hurts that its not me, i know now exactly what i do and dont want in my birth plan, i have an idea of what they will do if things go wrong and im not so terrified about birth now. plus there have been a few amazing stories of women who were right in the boat besides us... its given me hope. 

mind you my mum wasnt happy when i watched it, she barred me from it at first because sh thought it would make me worse. but i find it strangely theraputic. 

shame i dont feel like this when people i know irl are having babies!!1 

i cant however watch 16 and pregnant,.... i just find it so unfair , most of them dont deserve their tiny little babies and we all soo do!


----------



## Fordy girl (Jan 4, 2011)

Glad that it isn't just me. My hubby does the scrambling for the remote to turn it over or avoid the adverts. I think that people think I'm being melodramatic, but clearly they have no idea how it feels to be on this roller coaster!


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

I think people's tolerance levels for programmes like this have a lot to do with their journeys so far... I have friends who are struggling to conceive but haven't been through endless rounds of IVF, and they still enjoy watching it. Yet the friends I have who have been on the rollercoaster for a while are becoming increasingly weary when watching shows like OBEM. I used to enjoy it even when we were on our first or second cycle, but it's sadly lost its shine after 4 failed cycles.    Maybe it's about how much hope we have left that one day we will be in their shoes...


----------



## Moonshadow_73 (Feb 17, 2012)

I agree M2M - like you Tempress I used to quite like it and found it a useful insight into a process I hoped I would eventually go through for myself. I've found it harder to watch as time has gone by though, now it merely acts as a painful reminder of how far away I am from that happening. I truly hope it is different for you!

Sorry for the downer post, having a bad day today.


----------



## LilyFlower.. (Sep 30, 2012)

I agree, at times I can watch OBEM, usually when I'm doing a cycle as I have so much hope.  Although I have to do it whilst my OH is not there, he would never watch such a programme.  

I occassionally watch 16 and pregnant, I watched one this week actually.  I feel sorry for them that they can't appreciate what's happening to them and the special little thing they have just given birth too and usually the father's are numpties and useless.  

But sometimes I wish I had gotten pregnant early on, at least then I wouldn't have had to go through all these IVF cycles and had nothing to show for it.  But then I wanted to be married before I had kids... what a joke, 21 years with my OH and nothing...


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Its all so hard isnt it.  Im 33 weeks pregnant and even though i am totally and utterly delighted to finally be pregnant i find the attention hard to handle.  I think possibly after years of finding ir difficult to be in a room when all the woman are coooing over someone's baby bump, even though the bump is now mine, the mind set is hard to shift.


I do think we live in a sociaety where quite a few ladies see their own lives through their children.  I have friends (not very many) who constantly talk about their children, always update their ** status with new pictures of their kids and tbh just show off!  Sorry dont mean to be rude but the pictures are of their children just stood their or sat their, its not like taking a picture for a perpus.


But tbh these woman are more as i call it "fluffy" then me and maybe dont want anything else from life, which is fine.  But personally i admire the friends who have children who still continue with some balance to their lives.  Where not everything evolves around their children and tbh thats the kind of mother i want to be.  


I think the most offence thing i have seen is a maternity top off new looks website that read "real woman have twins"!  Tbh i was very surprised that they were allowed to print in as i thought it was generally quite offensive to all woman.


That program called "the baby makers" was quite good, a lot better than obem, stupid program. x


Did anyone watch the 16 and pregnant when it was the young couple that gave their new born up for adoption, omg they may have been young but they were amazing.  Their families were totally against it but they really wanted to give their daughter a better live than they know they would be able to give her! Very brave couple


----------



## LilyFlower.. (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah I followed that one where they gave up Carly for adoption.  So plucky to do that and be filmed too!  That one was quite a few years ago now, it was at the start of my baby making attempts and I watched them quite a bit.


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

I've had many failed cycles and indeed have given up on ever being pregnant myself.  I'll never be in their shoes, but I still like to watch it - I always have.  I like to know what's involved with it all regardless of my own situation.  DH used to ban me from it too but I'd watch it when he wasn't around.  I particularly like when they get IVF people in.

I have no idea why other things can set me off but this doesn't.  I think it's just down to the way it's all done - it's all very matter of fact.

I can't watch 16 and pregnant either though, for the same reasons as mentioned above.


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

You ladies are so brave. I can't watch anything baby related! Xx


----------



## misskitten (Oct 31, 2010)

Coweyes, YES I loved that story! watched the whole three years. The couple that gave their baby for adoption are amazing, making more mature decisions than people a lot older. Has made me think differently about adoption.  

Somehow I'm not annoyed by the 16 and pregnant/ teen mom shows and find it facinating. most of these girls end up saying they regret what has happened and should have waited until they had their education and were more grown up. 
You can see how hard it is for them to take care of a baby when they're so young. that makes me think my DP and I will cope and will be great parents because we have a hell of a lot more life experience and we've had such a long time to think about how we want to parent a child!

Btw those maternity tops are outrageous! 
xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes i thought Carlys parents were just so amazing, i remember crying all the way through.  I so just wanted to jump into the tv and hug them both and tell them how they were the most amazing people for putting their child above their own emotions, something a lot of people dont do regardless of age!


Miss Kitten your right.  Finally being pregnant after 6 years i worry that im not going to be good enough, but i look at a lot of other mothers who are in a more disadvantaged situation than me, be it through lack of like experience, not knowing who that father is etc etc and know that im going to be fine.  The other thing is even though its easy to feel anger towards the woman on these shows i kind of feel sorry for them.  Yer they shouldnt have got pregnant if they couldnt provide a good life for their child, but it must be the worse feeling ever to know that your bringing a child into a situation that you didnt want cos of your own mistakes!  There the ones who have to live with the disisions they made.


Yer mother care do tops that say things like "i love my bump" even though i dont find that offensive i kind of find it a bit silly.  Yes you should be proud of your bump, im very proud of mine, but i dont need the world to think it to!


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Coweyes - I've never seen the real women have twins top. 

I think that is so awful! what about women who have been pregnant with twins who have lost one during pregnancy etc.. I bet they didn't think of things like this?

xxx


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Yep i thought was offensive on pretty much every level!  I did have a look on to see if its still being sold but could not see it, thank god.


----------



## Gremlinn (Apr 11, 2012)

you guys have cheered me right up! i was googlling cyclogest so not sure how i came on to this thread but im glad i found it! I watch every single baby documentary/programme going! i cry every single time but i cant help watching them! strangers having babies im so happy and touched by their stories. friends on the other hand.. OH im so bitter! and my nostrels start to flare (im not a horrible person honestly) but one of my friends is pregnant at the minute and im dodging her like the plague!! she has a 'hands off the bump hoodie' and shes 7 weeks pregnant!! and she says the most annoying thing "coz obviously im pregnant" in EVERY sentance.. i know.... i can read   opps sorry ..sed i was bitter.
just google imaged the baby on board badges lol i too hate the car window stickers..bet my friend gets one gggrrrrrr!!!
xx


----------



## Nosilab (Jun 29, 2011)

Gremlinn, I laughed at the flared nostrils comment (not funny really I know but..) because I can relate to that image, the other day I was thinking about how I feel like Jekyll and Hyde re pregnancy announcements and baby chat.  I can be all sweetness and light on the outside, smiling politely etc etc but on the inside I feel like a raging bull with flared nostrils, squinty eyes and a snarling mouth ready to charge!!    Guess that all came about after I saw an ex work colleague at the weekend, haven't seen her for years but knew she'd had a baby daughter, but when I bumped into her on Saturday she was pushing a pram with baby no.2!!  Introductions to babies were made and 'cue fake smile' from me and planning escape route ASAP!!

I normally pride myself on being a kind person, I'm not usually this bitter and twisted


----------

